
How Sendwithus Sent Their First Billion Emails - movielala
http://stackshare.io/sendwithus/how-sendwithus-sent-their-first-billion-emails
======
mrmch
Gives a very fair view of the changes to our technical stack; I would add that
Iron.IO really provides an amazing queue and worker service.

Eventually it wasn't the perfect solution for Sendwithus, but their offering
is very compelling and let us focus on the core product. Their support and
technical team is also rock solid.

